# Atlas GE 23



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I just bought an N scale Atlas GE U23B with DCC. Seller claims it to be new. And it appears new.
I put in on my track and programed the decoder to the loco number (637). I have a Digitrax Empire Builder with a 5 amp booster.

Loco runs but it is offensively noisy (compared to my Kato units) and the top speed is only about half of what the Kato's run.

I took it apart and don't see any obvious problems. 

This is my first Atlas loco. Is this typical of the Atlas products? Or do you think I just have a lemon?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had all kinds of engines make noises some loud some quiet. as far as speeds go I've had a SD70ACe that went like a rocket and a C44-9 that ran like molasses both were Katos.
try lubing it up a little and see if it quiets down and speeds up. or just use it as a switcher or on a local


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

sknight751 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought an N scale Atlas GE U23B with DCC. Seller claims it to be new. And it appears new.
> I put in on my track and programed the decoder to the loco number (637). I have a Digitrax Empire Builder with a 5 amp booster.
> ...


First and foremost, you don't need a lot of speed for prototypical operations, but pulling power is a must. The noise could be as already stated "lube". Also make sure the wheels are clean, it's such an easy problem to fix and quite often overlooked upon first inspection.


----------

